# 21st Amendment's 'Brew Free! Or Die' IPA



## fletcher (6/9/13)

http://21st-amendment.com/beers/brew-free/

i've recently been back from san francisco and alaska and had WAY too many beers that were amazing to document them all. 

this one was one of my personal favourites of the trip (apart from pliny and god knows how many others i had; i think over 60 different ones in 2 weeks!!). has anyone had it before? 21st amendment in my eyes are a great brewery and i've been lucky to get the exact recipe from one of their brewers to make a nice clone of it. i think i've seen it online too. quite aggressive hopping - 6 different varieties in total but wow...what a taste. happy to share it if anyone is interested.

can't say i've seen it in oz but if you get a chance to check out the bazillion great beers from san fran, make it one of them.

anyone else tried their stuff?


----------



## Byran (6/9/13)

Im not going to ask why your still awake mate....but then why am I? Looks like a good one ill get the recipe off ya!


----------



## kevo (6/9/13)

Yes looks good, no more teasing please.


----------



## fletcher (6/9/13)

haha the recipe? ok

Batch size: 12bbls
pre-boil wort amount: 450 gallons
end of boil amount: 410 gallons


Malt:
Rahr 2-row Pale Malt 82%
Crisp Munich Malt 12%
Crisp Caramalt 6%


Hops: (all T-45 hop pellets)
Bittering: Warrior (added at beginning of boil)
Flavor: Centennial (added at 70 minutes into boil)
Whirlpool: Cascade/Tomahawk (added at end of boil) I use 2lbs of each hop in 410 gallons of wort at the end of of boil.
Dry Hops: for my batch size I use the following hops and amounts. Cascade 5lbs ( 45%), Amarillo 2lbs (18%), Styrian Goldings 2lbs (18%), Simcoe 2lbs (18%)

75 IBUs

Water Treatment:
The water in San Francisco is some of the best brewing water and is relatively soft. I add Calcium Sulfate to help showcase the hops.

Yeast:
WLP001 aggressively pitched.

Filtration: DE Filter


OG: 17.2 degrees Plato
FG ~3.9 degrees Plato

ABV ~7.2%

Mash Temp: 159F
90 minute boil

i converted this into brewmate and subbed the caramunich for crystal and the colombus for more centennial (cos it's what i had on hand) but whatever works:


----------



## chunckious (6/9/13)

I noticed that you put your Whirlpool additions in as the 1 minute mark. I'm devising a recipe at the moment and i'm shooting for approx. 20ibu's from my whirlpool additions. I've never done it before so i'm interested to see how it comes out.


----------



## fletcher (6/9/13)

Chunkious said:


> I noticed that you put your Whirlpool additions in as the 1 minute mark. I'm devising a recipe at the moment and i'm shooting for approx. 20ibu's from my whirlpool additions. I've never done it before so i'm interested to see how it comes out.


that sounds like a whole lot if you're adding at 0 minutes. i'm not sure it would work, but i'm happy to be proven wrong. have you made or tried a 10 minute IPA? if not, search up on them. they're hoppy as all hell and i think would be what you're after. apologies if you've already seen them or brewed them.


----------

